# Nikon D610 review



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I got my new camera and the 28x300 mm lens and I have got to use it a few times this past weekend but not near as much as I was hoping. I will say though the quality surpasses my D3200 I had. 

It is a big camera and a bigger lens! It is bulky but for my application, it is exactly what I need and is ideal (not going a nature walk with it over my neck, pick it up as needed). Overall I am satisfied with it but I do need some more practice to play with it and get it just right before I am completely comfortable with it.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Nice! I would suggest a shoulder or sling strap instead of a neck strap. Makes big bulky cameras lots easier and more pleasant to carry!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

They do get heavy after a bit. When I grab up my other camera, a canon xsi it feels like a toy in comparison. Someday I'll set down and learn up on all the features and delve more into manual mode. Currently most of my shots are spur of the moment or fast moving action...photos out of the door of a R22 helicopter that is impossible to maintain a hover in the SE TX heat.


----------

